# Coast Daylight cars on auction



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 20, 2011)

"North Coast Railroad Authority is auctioning a collection of vintage rail coaches that carried passengers on fabled western train routes."

story here


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd consider it but the $500 non-refundable deposit required just to submit a bid is a total deal breaker. It would cost me $500 just to get out there and take a look. Auctions are best done with the largest possible audience. The more barriers you put up the fewer bidders there will be and then you're likely to end up with a lower total price.


----------

